# Ring of Combat 28



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

February 19, 2010

Tropicana Resort and Casino,
Atlantic City, N.J. 

Gian Villante vs. Bret Kohan
Gideon Ray vs. Chris Liguori
Ryan LaFlare vs. Justin Haskins
John Salgado vs. John Cholish
Ryan Vaccaro vs. Marcos Rodrigues
Louis Gaudinot vs. Tuan Pham
Ryan Castillo vs. Michael Murray
Adam Fearon vs. Craig Thieme
Andre Gusmao vs. Vagner Fernandes
Nicholas Pace vs. Lennox Chance
Andrew Main vs. Lester Caslow
Jose Viera Jr. vs. Mike Medrano
Nabih Barakat vs. Edson Barboza
Joe Abouata vs. Brendan Barrett
Robert Cunane vs. David McMahon
Uriah Hall vs. TBA​


----------



## mmamasta (Jan 10, 2008)

This will be the first fight I will ever have the pleasure of attending! And I'm STOKED!!!!!

I'm a huge fan of Brendan Barrett (good friend from college). I've also seen his fights on mma-core. Does anyone else know anything about anyone else fighting? I'd love to go into the event with any sort of back story.

Again, as I said, this will be my first event. Is it normal to have SIXTEEN fights on a card?! I'm so excited, but not sure if I'll be able to watch all of them, so I want to make sure I catch all the good ones.

WAR BRUTAL BRENDAN BARRETT!!!!!!


----------



## ukraineham (Jan 26, 2010)

mmamasta said:


> This will be the first fight I will ever have the pleasure of attending! And I'm STOKED!!!!!
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Brendan Barrett (good friend from college). I've also seen his fights on mma-core. Does anyone else know anything about anyone else fighting? I'd love to go into the event with any sort of back story.
> 
> ...


how did the card go? ive heard that gian villante is a serious prospect, did he win?


----------



## mmamasta (Jan 10, 2008)

He did win, and I would agree with the serious prospect note. The guy looked REALLY good! TBH, the only thing I couldn't speak to is his opponent. He dominated the guy so bad, I almost couldn't tell if he was that good, or the other guy was that bad. If his opponent was legit, I see him being snatched up by someone real soon.

The card from top to bottom was INCREDIBLE!!!!

Great fights, great finishes, and got to meet...Pete Sell, Miguel Torres, Frankie Edgar, Kurt Pelligrino, Donald Cerrone, Matt Serra, AND RENZO GRACIE!!!! All REALLY nice guys, no one had any problems taking pictures etc.

I do have to give credit to my boy Brutal Brendan Barrett (if you've never heard of him, check out his fight with Alex Schoenoer on mma-core.com). Guy's got real potential too, and he DOMINATED his fight.

I would HIGHLY recommend ROC to ANY mma fans in the area, and I plan on being at the next one.


----------



## mmamasta (Jan 10, 2008)

By the way, just found out all the fights are available for FREE on http://ringofcombat.com/ so feel free to check 'em out!


----------

